

Fly with implanted webserver - m_for_monkey
http://www.conceptlab.com/fly/

======
tzaman
Well someone better install Wordpress on the implant, so it can blog about the
experience!

------
andersh
Reminiscent of the famous artwork Dead Fly Impaled on Spike (with LED).

